# Frightening Statistic



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

*THIS IS A FRIGHTENING STATISTIC:
[PROBABLY ONE OF THE MOST WORRYING IN RECENT YEARS]*

25% of women in this country are on medication for mental illness.

That's bloody scary...

It means 75% are running around with no medication at all!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

74% jim as i married pat 26 years ago and drove her rental np's  i do however supply her with blue smarties once a week so she can live out her keanu fantasy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Scarey


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

